# Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo Cigar Review - RP Decade



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

suits my taste very well their a little pricey but to me they are every cent

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo Cigar Review - RP Decade


----------

